# Date Change for Golf4Goldens!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry everyone. We had to move the date back to September 22. It works best for us and for some people who not only help me organize these things but it helps the golf course out as well as people who may not have been able to come on the eighth as well.
There will be more information once Ryley's Run is over. Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sept. 22nd will be offensive to some people...*

It's Yom Kippur!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jud said:


> It's Yom Kippur!


Sorry Jud, but several of the people who help me organize these things have asked me to change it to that date and oddly enough, three of the four are Jewish. So I am not sure how it will play out but we have quite a few people interested and they are Jewish as well. This is local, let me remind you, of the people that I am talking about here. Not anyone on the forum. But with the people I have helping me?? When they ask me to change something for them, I always try to make that happen since they are so good about helping me out with my fundraisers.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Jud said:


> It's Yom Kippur!



Who's that? Didn't they open for the Stones back in the early 70's??


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*It's the Highest Holy Day of the year.*

It is the day of Repentence. I am surprised that Jewish people are ok with it. Guess they are non practicing and Jewish only by birth.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Good thing it's not on Dec 15 which is a Catholic holiday (Frank Sinatra's birthday)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought that was Maundy Thursday-which is actually 'wash Frank Sinatra's feet with holy water' Day. His birthday is 12/12? My father celebrated it every year and played his albums from dawn till dusk: with LOTS of Chianti.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> I thought that was Maundy Thursday-which is actually 'wash Frank Sinatra's feet with holy water' Day. His birthday is 12/12? My father celebrated it every year and played his albums from dawn till dusk: with LOTS of Chianti.


I stand corrected, it is the 12th. My apologies to Nancy & Frank jr.

Of course everyone should know this: The character Johnny Fontaine in Godfather I was based on Frank Sinatra in his early days.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Try this:
Trivia Quiz


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Try this:
> Trivia Quiz



Only got the rat pack question right


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ugh, my Dad would have me hung....I only got 4 right and I thought Jerry Lewis _was _part of the RatPack!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

You are not alone Ant. Actually I got a few right. Very few, LOL!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

:hijacked:


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> :hijacked:


Right.

Now where were we?

Oh yes, jewish Goldens can't play golf on sept 22. George is Catholic but hasn't shown any interest in golf just yet.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh....but if he was interested, and he was playing golf on a Friday during Lent, but he didn't remember it was Lent(dogs being dogs, ya know), and when he went back to the clubhouse and had a pastrami on rye, would that be a venial or mortal sin?


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Ahhh....but if he was interested, and he was playing golf on a Friday during Lent, but he didn't remember it was Lent(dogs being dogs, ya know), and when he went back to the clubhouse and had a pastrami on rye, would that be a venial or mortal sin?


Goldens are hand made by God so they get diplomatic immunity from stuff like that. Ben would allways have a nice steak on fridays at the club after playing tennis and his massage.

LOL, I remember once there was this Hindu poodle visiting relatives and they brought him to the club dance. Well let me tell you that lil rascal drank like a fish and must have eaten 10 pounds of beef ribs. Hell, he smoked a whole pack of Marlboro reds and banged a pair of Shi Tzu twins like it was his birthday.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Ahhh....but if he was interested, and he was playing golf on a Friday during Lent, but he didn't remember it was Lent(dogs being dogs, ya know), and when he went back to the clubhouse and had a pastrami on rye, would that be a venial or mortal sin?


It would only be a sin if he put mayonnaise on that sandwich instead of mustard!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

And I was trying to send a sweet post about what a great life Ben had and you made me choke with your edit. 
Ben still had a sweet life with you, you ****.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> It would only be a sin if he put mayonnaise on that sandwich instead of mustard!


Exactly. Rules are rules.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*If*

Jewish people made fun of Christian holidays, wouldn't they be chastized?
This is totaly inappropriate.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Jud said:


> Jewish people made fun of Christian holidays, wouldn't they be chastized?
> This is totaly inappropriate.


Ahem.

You first played the religion card in this thread and very discriminitorily too.

And if you noticed we made fun of Christianity too so don't get your matza balls all twisted up.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

By request, this thread is being closed....


----------

